# Newest kid and the only one we are keeping this year!



## cdanna (Dec 17, 2012)

He is about 3 days old in this pic. I think it is so funny, he had an itch but his legs are too long to scratch it!

He doesn't have a name yet. My bf wants to name him Tractor because he is going to be our wagon-puller...but seriously, who names a goat _Tractor_?!

His sire is named Fourty Niner because we bought him with an ear tag already on, and he was #049. And we live in Gold Country. Bf thought of that name too, haha :roll:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is adorable!!!


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what a cutie!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He is soooo adorable!

And I like the name tractor!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You could name him Massey like a Massey ferguson tractor etc

He's a cutie, love the colored eyebrows and fu man chu beard spot!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

He is cute! McCormick is a tractor name as well- Farmall McCormick. Mick for short.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Kabota. Best Tractors around! What a cute Picture!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a cutie...just don't name him John Deere. 

You know why John Deere tractors are painted green??










So they can hide in the grass and watch all the other tractors work!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:ROFL::ROFL: Agree!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Because they take your green!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Kabota?????? What????..

Find an old Alice Chalmers use it and get back to me on that one!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Kabota. Best Tractors around! What a cute Picture!


Agreed! Kabota! Name him after the best ever tractor&#8230;!


----------

